

Florida men charged in $425 million scam - alexknowshtml
http://www.ajc.com/news/atlanta/florida-men-charged-in-562525.html

======
maxdemarzi
Weird... wonder's what's going to happen to HashRocket.

<http://hashrocket.com/people/view/mark-smith/>

"I am the Chief Morale Officer, in charge of alcohol and fun activities"

<http://hashrocket.com/people/view/marian-phelan/>

Mariam is also getting charged with money laundering...

~~~
hga
Echoing jasoncwarner, this is not good.

When your two non-technical (apparently) co-founders turn out to be alleged
crooks, besides all the trust issues, the source of the money that went into
the startup is very much open to question. And what will happen upon
conviction (innocent or not, the Feds almost always get convictions, I think
it's much higher than 90%), where they will no doubt be required to cough up
assets.

